# prescription charges



## Pizpot (Jul 15, 2015)

H there just joined this forum I am hoping to move to Spain in the very near future and I am diabetic, tablets only but I use lixisenitide once a day and was wondering if anyone knows how much this is on a Drs prescription or to buy over the counter many thanks Pizpot


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pizpot said:


> H there just joined this forum I am hoping to move to Spain in the very near future and I am diabetic, tablets only but I use lixisenitide once a day and was wondering if anyone knows how much this is on a Drs prescription or to buy over the counter many thanks Pizpot


:welcome:

Will you be entitled to state health care? 
That will make a huge difference. I don't know how much these medications are, but if you have to use private health care, you'll pay 100%, but with state health care it's between 10% and 40% depending on your circumstances


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Do you get the prescription reduction if you are paying into the state system?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Do you get the prescription reduction if you are paying into the state system?


If you mean via the convenio especial, then no. You pay full price for medicines under current rules


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lixisenitide is not available in Spain except as LYXUMIA Sol. iny. 20 mcg for injection. Most diabetic Type 2s, around here, seem to be on Metformine.


----------



## nidelva (Nov 12, 2012)

May be by chance somebody in this forum knows if antihrombose medicine xarelto is prescribed (or available) for patients in Spain? Questions like this are important for decision making of those people who plan moving to Spain but have Medical conditions that need to take medicines every day.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

nidelva said:


> May be by chance somebody in this forum knows if antihrombose medicine xarelto is prescribed (or available) for patients in Spain? Questions like this are important for decision making of those people who plan moving to Spain but have Medical conditions that need to take medicines every day.


Yes, XARELTO is available in 10mg, 15mg, 20 mg but is expensive. 30.29€ inc. IVA for 10 x 10mg. Curiously the price seems to be the same irrespective of the strength.


----------



## nidelva (Nov 12, 2012)

Baldilocks, thank you for this information. Interestingly in Norway my husband has xarelto gratis after medical costs of the year reach about 200 euros.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Are medications usually cheaper than UK prescription charges if you have to pay full whack?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Roy C said:


> Are medications usually cheaper than UK prescription charges if you have to pay full whack?


my regular pain relief would be 203€ a year if I paid full price. I have a repeat prescription which is filled every two weeks. I pay 40%

just looked up UK prescription costs - 8.20GPB per item - is that per pack or per type of medication?? I get two packs a fortnight


istr that it's per type, not pack, so in the UK that would cost me 213.20GBP for the year , which is over 300€ at today's rate of exchange, so 50% more than the full price of the meds

one of my daughters has regular medication which would be 70€ a year at full price (again fortnightly filled prescription, so much much cheaper full price here than on prescription in the UK)

that said - my other daughter was prescribed an inhaler for a while which was over 80€ per item at full price!


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Roy C said:


> Are medications usually cheaper than UK prescription charges if you have to pay full whack?


Yes, my wife has high blood pressure and in the UK would have to see a doctor to get a prescription first. Here you just go to the pharmacy and show them the UK box and they give you a replacement at a much reduced price. It is actually cheaper than in the UK with a prescription!


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

That's good to know, just in case. 

Here we pay per item, however if you are on regular meds you can buy the annual pass, for about £100 which covers you for all prescriptions for the year.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Roy C said:


> Are medications usually cheaper than UK prescription charges if you have to pay full whack?


There are many things in UK that are cheaper without a prescription - e.g. paracetamol. 

In addition, in Spain there are not the silly laws that say you can't buy more than 30 80mg aspirin (if you tried to commit suicide with them, you would die first of boredom!)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Roy C said:


> Are medications usually cheaper than UK prescription charges if you have to pay full whack?


It depends entirely on what the cost of the medication is (unsurprisingly!). A lot of drugs are cheaper than the UK prescription charge, but others aren't. I am on pitavastatin which costs €28.50 for 28 tablets, I could probably be prescribed a much cheaper statin but the doctor listened to my concerns about the possible increased risk of diabetes with statin use (I have a family history) and prescribed these for me instead.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> There are many things in UK that are cheaper without a prescription - e.g. paracetamol.
> 
> In addition, in Spain there are not the silly laws that say you can't buy more than 30 80mg aspirin (if you tried to commit suicide with them, you would die first of boredom!)


Hmmmm. This is changing. I used to buy lots of 1000mg Ibuprofen for pain relief of my back (along with other meds). I used to buy 2 boxes at a time and then occasionally more if my sister-in-law wanted some to be sent back to England. 

About 6 months ago I was told that these were only available by prescription now and even then only one box at a time. So things are changing all be it slowly.

I pay just over 2€ for a box of 40 1000mg ibuprofen - surely that's cheaper than in UK IF you can even get them that strong.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

I just bought ibuprofen here and there was no limit, oddly I am not needing them as much but I bought two boxes just in case.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Hmmmm. This is changing. I used to buy lots of 1000mg Ibuprofen for pain relief of my back (along with other meds). I used to buy 2 boxes at a time and then occasionally more if my sister-in-law wanted some to be sent back to England.
> 
> About 6 months ago I was told that these were only available by prescription now and even then only one box at a time. So things are changing all be it slowly.
> 
> I pay just over 2€ for a box of 40 1000mg ibuprofen - surely that's cheaper than in UK IF you can even get them that strong.


We have no problems with buying more than one box of them nor of 1000mg paracetamol but it may depend on whether one is known at the pharmacy.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Depends on the drugs, not everyone is prescribed ibuprofen etc. specialist drugs can cost 100 euros pm. As in my Spanish neighbours case and I don't think they are free for pensioners like the UK.

I didn't realise they did 1000 mils Ibuprofen that's scary, they can damage your stomach.


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Sorry to but in on this topic but I was led to believe that as pensioners on the state system you only paid a small percentage depending on earnings. My husband is on 24 tablets per day all for ongoing conditions and and I am on 12 both of us on statins and BP and Blood thinning Meds. Have I been giving wrong information?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Tammydog said:


> Sorry to but in on this topic but I was led to believe that as pensioners on the state system you only paid a small percentage depending on earnings. My husband is on 24 tablets per day all for ongoing conditions and and I am on 12 both of us on statins and BP and Blood thinning Meds. Have I been giving wrong information?


No, it's true that pensioners in the state system pay only 10% of the cost of medication and it is capped at €8 per month for those whose income is below €18,000 pa. People are quoting the full cost of various drugs because those who move here below retirement age will have to pay 100% of the cost, even if they join the state health system under the convenio especial after being resident for at least a year.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Tammydog said:


> Sorry to but in on this topic but I was led to believe that as pensioners on the state system you only paid a small percentage depending on earnings. My husband is on 24 tablets per day all for ongoing conditions and and I am on 12 both of us on statins and BP and Blood thinning Meds. Have I been giving wrong information?


If you are pensioners on the Spanish state health system, you will normally pay 10% up to a limit (all dependent on which community you are in). I think, in Andalucía, it is a maximum of 8€ per month. I, too, have a medical encyclopædia of pill and potions and it is so nice when the pharmacy says I don't have to pay anything because, I have reached the ceiling for that month.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Isobella said:


> Depends on the drugs, not everyone is prescribed ibuprofen etc. specialist drugs can cost 100 euros pm. As in my Spanish neighbours case and I don't think they are free for pensioners like the UK.
> 
> I didn't realise they did 1000 mils Ibuprofen that's scary, they can damage your stomach.


As with all drugs, one has to act responsibly. For some reason so many in the UK find this an impossibility so there are caps on what you can buy there.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> As with all drugs, one has to act responsibly. For some reason so many in the UK find this an impossibility so there are caps on what you can buy there.


Do all the Brits suddenly acting responsibly when they move to Spain


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks We should be ok as only got UK pension and a very tiny Private one. But i am only 63 but retired 18 month ago and got UK state pension as I was at the start of new retirement age changes. Hubby is 67 and registered disabled will I still be entitled? As seem all the taxation ages are 65? And thanks your very helpful.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Tammydog said:


> Thanks We should be ok as only got UK pension and a very tiny Private one. But i am only 63 but retired 18 month ago and got UK state pension as I was at the start of new retirement age changes. Hubby is 67 and registered disabled will I still be entitled? As seem all the taxation ages are 65? And thanks your very helpful.


Hubby qualifies and with S1 forms from Newcastle, you can be put on the Spanish system as his dependant, even if you wouldn't normally qualify on your own under the Spanish age qualification. I am unfamiliar with what enhancements he might get as a registered disabled. Blue badges are harder to get here. Where in Spain will you be (I see you are still showing a UK location). If you will be in Andalucía, hubby will qualify for the sesentaycinco card (over 65) which gives half fare on buses, reductions/free entrance to many cultural attractions, discounts on spectacles, etc. Bus fares, here are very cheap anyway on services supported by the Junta de Andalucía, e.g. from here into Alcalá la Real (a journey of about 14 km) costs about €1.20 with just €0.60 for me - however, there aren't many buses (they don't run around empty, just-in-case, and normally run at times when they are needed - work, school and maybe one or two shopping buses during the week and, on Sunday, a late-ish bus to take students back to their accommodation ready for school, the next week.)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tammydog said:


> Thanks We should be ok as only got UK pension and a very tiny Private one. But i am only 63 but retired 18 month ago and got UK state pension as I was at the start of new retirement age changes. Hubby is 67 and registered disabled will I still be entitled? As seem all the taxation ages are 65? And thanks your very helpful.


baldilocks isn't quite correct

since* you* are in receipt of your state pension, _*you*_ will be entitled to an S1 as a state pensioner - & regardless of whether your husband would be entitled to an S1 as disabled (that isn't definite - it depends), *he will get an S1 as your dependent -* thus you will both be able to access state healthcare here 

it has nothing to do with age - it all hinges on the pension itself


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Tammydog said:


> Thanks We should be ok as only got UK pension and a very tiny Private one. But i am only 63 but retired 18 month ago and got UK state pension as I was at the start of new retirement age changes. Hubby is 67 and registered disabled will I still be entitled? As seem all the taxation ages are 65? And thanks your very helpful.


You will qualify for free treatment under the Spanish system, but I am not sure that you will qualify for the 10% cost of prescription charges nor the monthly cap as you are below the Spanish retirement age of 65 and all pensioner benefits here are linked to that. The S1 form gives you access to healthcare on the same basis as a Spanish national, that is why I say that. Your husband will, though.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> You will qualify for free treatment under the Spanish system, but I am not sure that you will qualify for the 10% cost of prescription charges nor the monthly cap as you are below the Spanish retirement age of 65 and all pensioner benefits here are linked to that. The S1 form gives you access to healthcare on the same basis as a Spanish national, that is why I say that. Your husband will, though.


unless I read her post wrong - she says she does get the state pension :confused2:

in which case she'll get the S1 & be treated as a pensioner, just as she would if she were the 30 year old dependent of a 70 year old state pensioner from the UK


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> unless I read her post wrong - she says she does get the state pension :confused2:
> 
> in which case she'll get the S1 & be treated as a pensioner, just as she would if she were the 30 year old dependent of a 70 year old state pensioner from the UK


Yes, for healthcare. But does the 30 year old dependent of a 70 year old state pensioner from the UK also pay only 10% of the cost of their prescriptions, with the monthly cap? I haven't tested this (I am a dependent of a state pensioner) because I get my prescriptions privately at the moment.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Yes, for healthcare. But does the 30 year old dependent of a 70 year old state pensioner from the UK also pay only 10% of the cost of their prescriptions, with the monthly cap? I haven't tested this (I am a dependent of a state pensioner) because I get my prescriptions privately at the moment.


yes as far as I'm aware - I'm 99.9999999% sure that the S1 is the same & provides the same care/discounts


I'm prepared to be proven wrong though  

maybe baldilocks knows?

he's of pensionable age, but I believe his wife isn't yet


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The reason I made my post on the terms I did, is the relatively young age of Tammydog. I'm not sure that if she tried to do things in her own right, she would get the 10% plus the cap because she is under Spanish pension age. SWMBO gets it because she is classed as my dependant which is why I suggested that Tammydog be here as her husband's dependant initially, until she can fully qualify on her own - important should hubby ever pass away (see below).

SWMBO will be 56 in September and I am 74 next week - Yeah I know - Cradle snatching but in her own words, when talking about somebody else, "She's no spring chicken, she's over 30" to which I replied "How old are you?" At the time she was 30! Boom! Boom! as that irritating fox would say.

*Point of note for anyone who is perhaps now over pension age but was originally registered on their spouse's S1, it is important to be registered on your own S1 because if anything happens to your spouse, you will temporarily lose your Tarjeta Sanitaria until you re-register.*


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> The reason I made my post on the terms I did, is the relatively young age of Tammydog. I'm not sure that if she tried to do things in her own right, she would get the 10% plus the cap because she is under Spanish pension age. SWMBO gets it because she is classed as my dependant which is why I suggested that Tammydog be here as her husband's dependant initially, until she can fully qualify on her own - important should hubby ever pass away (see below).


Well, that's good to know. I really must bite the bullet and make an appointment to see a doctor at the centro de salud if I could get my medication for 10% of the cost instead of full price. I haven't done it so far because I was loath to have to have all the same tests done again, and was doubtful a doctor in the cash-strapped state system would prescribe a considerably more expensive statin for me when the more usual ones are so much cheaper. But I should give it a go at least, perhaps I will be pleasantly surprised and if not I can always stick with the private one.

It does seem crazy though that a UK pensioner aged under 65 wouldn't qualify for the 10% or the monthly cap, whereas someone the same age or younger would, because they are the dependant of a pensioner.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> It does seem crazy though that a UK pensioner aged under 65 wouldn't qualify for the 10% or the monthly cap, whereas someone the same age or younger would, because they are the dependant of a pensioner.


I'm not sure that she wouldn't but as an insurance, if she is the dependant of a pensioner over 65, she will.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> I'm not sure that she wouldn't but as an insurance, if she is the dependant of a pensioner over 65, she will.


But if she is already a pensioner in her own right, would the DWP issue her an S1 as her husband's dependant? I'm sure the blurb we received with ours said that I had to apply for my own S1 once I reached pensionable age.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> But if she is already a pensioner in her own right, would the DWP issue her an S1 as her husband's dependant? I'm sure the blurb we received with ours said that I had to apply for my own S1 once I reached pensionable age.


I don't know. The only way to find out is to ask DWP and I am not exactly on the best of terms with them at the moment after making a complaint which they have made "official" and given me a named person to sort it out.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> But if she is already a pensioner in her own right, would the DWP issue her an S1 as her husband's dependant? I'm sure the blurb we received with ours said that I had to apply for my own S1 once I reached pensionable age.


she doesn't say that her husband gets a pension - if he doesn't, then he might not get an S1, which is why I said that he could register as her dependent

if they are both entitled to an S1 in their own right, then they should register separately


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> The reason I made my post on the terms I did, is the relatively young age of Tammydog. I'm not sure that if she tried to do things in her own right, she would get the 10% plus the cap because she is under Spanish pension age. SWMBO gets it because she is classed as my dependant which is why I suggested that Tammydog be here as her husband's dependant initially, until she can fully qualify on her own - important should hubby ever pass away (see below).
> 
> SWMBO will be 56 in September and I am 74 next week - Yeah I know - Cradle snatching but in her own words, when talking about somebody else, "She's no spring chicken, she's over 30" to which I replied "How old are you?" At the time she was 30! Boom! Boom! as that irritating fox would say.
> 
> *Point of note for anyone who is perhaps now over pension age but was originally registered on their spouse's S1, it is important to be registered on your own S1 because if anything happens to your spouse, you will temporarily lose your Tarjeta Sanitaria until you re-register.*


If you are a "pensionista" in Spain either because you receive a pension in your own right, are a dependant of one, are a widow or an orphan you are treated the same regardless of age. My mum was widowed at 57 and she received her meds for free (there was no charge then for pensioners), and one of my friends has been an orphan since a young age and she paid 10% capped at 8€ until she recently started to work. 
What I don't understand is how your wife, who works in her own right, can still be classed as your dependant. As soon as my friend started to work she lost her rights as a "pensionista" and my mum, who at the time had a small part time job doing after-school activities, had to give it up or she would not have been able to claim her full widow's pension in Spain and would not have been classed as a pensioner for health care.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

anles said:


> If you are a "pensionista" in Spain either because you receive a pension in your own right, are a dependant of one, are a widow or an orphan you are treated the same regardless of age. My mum was widowed at 57 and she received her meds for free (there was no charge then for pensioners), and one of my friends has been an orphan since a young age and she paid 10% capped at 8€ until she recently started to work.
> What I don't understand is how your wife, who works in her own right, can still be classed as your dependant. As soon as my friend started to work she lost her rights as a "pensionista" and my mum, who at the time had a small part time job doing after-school activities, had to give it up or she would not have been able to claim her full widow's pension in Spain and would not have been classed as a pensioner for health care.


I don't know, but the mysteries and vagaries of officialdom in Spain would make a story far harder to unravel than the best murder mystery.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I don't know, but the mysteries and vagaries of officialdom in Spain would make a story far harder to unravel than the best murder mystery.


I think it's something you need to get sorted out tbh

she cannot legitimately be your dependent if she is working

& why should the UK pay +/-4000€ a year for her healthcare, when she's entitled to it in her own right as a working person in Spain?


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Sorry I'm kinda getting confused with this. My husband is 67 and disabled. So we are both pensioners in UK. So do we or don't we get discount for prescription I have read on Gov.com that we do? I've only just read the comments as I am away at the moment no Wifi in my room.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tammydog said:


> Sorry I'm kinda getting confused with this. My husband is 67 and disabled. So we are both pensioners in UK. So do we or don't we get discount for prescription I have read on Gov.com that we do? I've only just read the comments as I am away at the moment no Wifi in my room.


if you both get your state pension then you will each qualify independently for an S1, and both get the discount

you'd both get the discount even if only one of you was in receipt of the state pension


----------

